# Goats and their Christmas tree



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

Christmas tree - $19









Treats For Decorations - $15









Goats Enjoying their own decorated Christmas tree - PRICELESS. 
LOL    




































Jen


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Great idea! Loving that!

They look so happy!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I love it! Good to see that they are enjoying the Holidays too


----------



## BinderRidgeFarm (Jun 24, 2011)

That is so cool! I am sure the goaties are enjoying their holiday gift :laugh:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very cool !!!


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

What a fun idea! They seem to be enjoying it!


----------



## Charlene (Nov 9, 2011)

:slapfloor: OMG the apple on top just cracked me up!!!

now i feel bad...all i did was bring a tree home and toss it out to them. next year, i am gonna decorate it for them! LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Great idea...I love it....Happy Goats for sure....... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I LOVE THAT!!! :laugh: Great idea!


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

What a cute idea! I love it!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

My goats are so under loved they didn't get a tree for Christmas.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I was just gonna give then the tree...now I am gonna havta decorate for them !


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

The treats were cut up apples, raisons, dried cranberries and animal crackers all stuck on with Peanut Butter and mollases. Now the goats are a sticky mess :roll: LOL. But they loved it. I will have to do it again next year. 

Jen


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great! Neat idea!


----------

